# Florence Amtrak Station



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

Anyone have experience (good or bad) trying to rent a car at the Florence, SC train station? Looks like the Silver Meteor arrives at 3 a.m. !!


----------



## BCL (Jul 31, 2018)

Guest said:


> Anyone have experience (good or bad) trying to rent a car at the Florence, SC train station? Looks like the Silver Meteor arrives at 3 a.m. !!


You're going to have a tough time at 3 AM. I think the closest rental place is Enterprise, although there seem to be a couple of locations in town. Most non-airport rentals (it's better to call and verify) will do drop-offs and pickups, but their hours may be limited. What I found in town were two Enterprise, one Hertz, and one Avis (at the airport). The Enterprise locations open at 8 AM on weekdays.

https://www.enterprise.com/en/car-rental/locations/us/sc/south-florence-264h.html

Looks like the station building will close at 5:45 AM, so not sure what you can do. Maybe try Uber or Lyft to a place you can hole up until you can rent a car.


----------

